# Blurrry pictues from the A7



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 12, 2014)

I got a few very blurry pictures yesterday with everything set to automatic....has anyone else had that problem?  Hope it doesn't keep doing it as I might have to send it back...


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 12, 2014)

Stop taking pictures of blurry objects.   

do you have example photos and what were the settings.

I used my d7000 in Auto yesterday and got blurry photos until I allowed it to use ISO any way it wanted.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2014)

99% chance it was user-error of some description...  show us some images & EXIF data!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 12, 2014)

Did the light leakage problem with the lens mount get fixed yet?

John.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 12, 2014)

I found with my olympus epl5, the biggest issue it had in full auto was with moving objects.  It always set the shutter speed too low. For still portraits, it did great.
If you are shooting things that move, check what shutter speed your camera is choosing...you will probably find it is too low to get rid of motion blur.

For me, the fix was to switch to shutter priority.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 12, 2014)

Likely user error.  Have any photos with exif info?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 12, 2014)

I never get blurry images with my A7 but mine is with manual lenses, but it will be 100% user error


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> 99% chance it was user-error of some description...  show us some images & EXIF data!



"Tirediron is saying 99% user error; gsgary is coming in at 100% user error, so Bob Barker, I am going to go with 99.50%! That's my bid!"


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 12, 2014)

$1 Bob


----------



## ristretto (Aug 12, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> I got a few very blurry pictures yesterday with everything set to automatic....has anyone else had that problem?  Hope it doesn't keep doing it as I might have to send it back...


AF turned on? Not kidding.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok, step one.  Smash the camera to bits.


Step two.  Umm.. ok, I admit I'm a little hazy on step two.. let me get back to you on that one.

Lol


Seriously though, normally what I find most often with blurry pics is that either the autofocus settings caused the camera to pick the wrong focus point, or that the shutter speed was insufficient and it introduced either camera shake or motion blur (or sometimes both) as a result.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes...it must have been user error....I tried again yesterday taking shots of various things and they came out beautifully.  The A7 was more than ready to take pictures of blurry objects that really weren't!  lol


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 13, 2014)

Blurry pictures.....(just kidding)  WIll post some later if I can find them.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 13, 2014)

View attachment 81997

Blurry pictures.....(just kidding)  WIll post some later if I can find them.


----------



## sashbar (Aug 13, 2014)

I would suggest that auto mode in your camera does not recognise moving objects, does not understand whether you want them sharp or blurred and does not adjust the shutter speed according to their speed of movement and their distance to the lense. It probably also can not read your thoughts.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 13, 2014)

*sonicbuffalo* how did you get that cartoon look with you photo`s above?

John.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 13, 2014)

It's an illustrative mode in the camera....pretty cool, isn't it?


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, Amazing

John.



sonicbuffalo said:


> It's an illustrative mode in the camera....pretty cool, isn't it?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> It's an illustrative mode in the camera....pretty cool, isn't it?


No , shoot in raw and you can do what you want with the image


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

I do shoot in raw most of the time.....but it doesn't mean great .jpegs don't come out of your camera.  Lots of pros shoot .jpeg.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> It's an illustrative mode in the camera....pretty cool, isn't it?



Yes, if 'totally cool' means incredibly ugly in a new way.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> I do shoot in raw most of the time.....but it doesn't mean great .jpegs don't come out of your camera.  Lots of pros shoot .jpeg.



None i know shoot JPG


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > I do shoot in raw most of the time.....but it doesn't mean great .jpegs don't come out of your camera.  Lots of pros shoot .jpeg.
> ...


  you obviously haven't spoken with many wedding photographers who don't have the time to correct a thousand shots in Lightroom and Photoshop.  They openly admit on other forums that they shoot .jpg.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

Those are your weekend pros I wouldn't dream of taking 1000 photos at a wedding photographers taking that many photos are putting no thought into the shots


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 14, 2014)

You can always shoot jpg+raw if the jpg`s turn out all ok delete the raws, but if you get a problem photo one you really want, the raw will allow you to adjust it so much more and maybe save the photo.

John.



sonicbuffalo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > sonicbuffalo said:
> ...


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > sonicbuffalo said:
> ...



im not saying there arent wedding photographers that shoot jpeg, but....
even for staged portraits we always shoot raw. just in case. no matter what we shoot, we would still 
edit the file at least in some small way with LR or PS so it never hurts to have all the information possible.
just because i open the file in LR or PS does *not *mean i have to spend a ton of time on it. it just means i want to at least crop and make minor adjustments. 
I can do the same editing in the same time whether its raw or jpeg from the camera. 

If you shoot jpeg because you are getting it right in camera, and not doing _*any *_editing at all,  then fine....but if a wedding photographer tells me they "don't  have time" to edit raw files, all that says to me is they are either promising more than they can deliver, or have poor time management skills.


----------



## HEK (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> I got a few very blurry pictures yesterday with everything set to automatic....has anyone else had that problem?  Hope it doesn't keep doing it as I might have to send it back...



Hi,

I have the A7R and a bunch of Canon FD, EOS, Tamron, and Sigma lenses. What I have found is when you use a wide angle lens (Canon EOS 20mm f2.8 for example) you are better off using manual focus because the auto focus hunts and does not lock on a distance.  It is probably the difference in focusing between Canon and Sony and I don't know enough about it to get into detail. The Sony uses contrast focusing and some objects are difficult to isolate.

I manual focus and use the AF/M button to zoom in on the object to make a more precise focus.  A bit slow but for fast focus, I just set it at F8, auto ISO, and set Infinity to F8. so you have everything in focus from 3 ft to infinity and just walk around. I used to do this with Leica rangefinder M-3  and the 21mm super Angulon. 

Beautiful camera though. I have been keeping my classic Canon FD lenses for years waiting for a body that will take them.

Regards,

Harley


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 15, 2014)

There's a lot to be said for shooting manual focus....but not all the time...some of the time, you just don't have the time to set it manually.  I do respect all those that do try and shoot everything in manual.  With tday''s cameras, they're being built to shoot auto most of the time.  Times are a changing.  Either way doesn't make one a better photographer....that will come down to subject matter and composition.


----------



## jfrabat (Aug 27, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> There's a lot to be said for shooting manual focus....but not all the time...some of the time, you just don't have the time to set it manually.  I do respect all those that do try and shoot everything in manual.  With tday''s cameras, they're being built to shoot auto most of the time.  Times are a changing.  Either way doesn't make one a better photographer....that will come down to subject matter and composition.



Honestly, I think the camera usually does a better job than me at focusing.  Not to say that I NEVER use manual focus, but I certainly do not use it for everyday use...  I typically use flexible spot focusing, though, to make sure I focus on what I want to focus on...



Tinderbox (UK) said:


> You can always shoot jpg+raw if the jpg`s turn out all ok delete the raws, but if you get a problem photo one you really want, the raw will allow you to adjust it so much more and maybe save the photo.
> 
> John.



That's what I usually do...  But then again, I am not a pro!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 27, 2014)

Well i have been shooting film and now digital for a long time and i still consider myself a beginner and i most likely always will, so much to learn 

John.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 27, 2014)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> Well i have been shooting film and now digital for a long time and i still consider myself a beginner and i most likely always will, so much to learn
> 
> John.



we're in the same club...both hobbyists


----------



## gsgary (Aug 27, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> There's a lot to be said for shooting manual focus....but not all the time...some of the time, you just don't have the time to set it manually.  I do respect all those that do try and shoot everything in manual.  With tday''s cameras, they're being built to shoot auto most of the time.  Times are a changing.  Either way doesn't make one a better photographer....that will come down to subject matter and composition.


Are you on about auto exposure or focus because I would never use auto exposure, and manual focus on the A7 is so easy I just hit c1 twice quick focus and bang got the shot or I zone focus then it is just shoot when I see something (street photography)


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 27, 2014)

gsgary said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot to be said for shooting manual focus....but not all the time...some of the time, you just don't have the time to set it manually.  I do respect all those that do try and shoot everything in manual.  With tday''s cameras, they're being built to shoot auto most of the time.  Times are a changing.  Either way doesn't make one a better photographer....that will come down to subject matter and composition.
> ...



I was just saying the image straight out of the camera using auto everything will take as good of a pictue as if yu put your camera in manual modes.  But, I'm probably half nuts for saying that.  I think I was just making excuses for my lack of experience with this camera.  Don't read too much into what I said this time.  I really was only referring to the sophistication of the cameras sensor and processors.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 28, 2014)

Remember auto gave you blurry images


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not a pro but I basically shoot in RAW most of the time.  The time I'm not I'm usually just fiddling around and plan on deleting the images anyways.  There's just too many advantages to RAW and plus with Lightroom now a stable in my use it's just plain easy. And anything, one of the picture programs in in Windows 8 allows you to convert from RAW to jpeg if you wanted to.  Anytime I don't shoot in Manual or Aperture I'm usually disappointed a tad in the results.  I just like the full control of everything I guess.  I've gotten faster and better at it and learned to use AUTO ISO more freely so I can control the Aperture and Shutter more to my liking.

Hey, it's just a hobby anyways.  But a fun hobby and one can take it as far as they want to depending upon their definition of fun.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 28, 2014)

I wish i did not have to use RAW, but a lot of jpeg`s on many camera`s just don't look right to me and need tweaking to get detail out of the shadows and using exposure compensation on a tiny screen in bright light is just not possible for me.

John.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 28, 2014)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> I wish i did not have to use RAW, but a lot of jpeg`s on many camera`s just don't look right to me and need tweaking to get detail out of the shadows and using exposure compensation on a tiny screen in bright light is just not possible for me.
> 
> John.


Thats what the histogram is for never go by what you see on your screen to check exposure


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 29, 2014)

I usually shoot in A mode.  I'm goig to start experimeting with S mode soon, and as I say that, probably this weekend.  I do like setting the controls too!  I feel I'm finally starting to get used to the controls of the camera.  I had to watch 'tips and tricks of the A7' 2 or 3 times before it started sinking in.  I guess I'm on my way.  Many thinks to those who keep on supporting me with their encouragement.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought the Sony A6000 the other day, and was disappointed that it did not have the illustration mode in the setting, BUT i just found out today that you can download apps to the camera and the free "picture perfect plus" app has the illustration option YEAH!!!!! 

John.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 29, 2014)

Illustrations mode is crap I don't know why they put it in the A7


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Illustrations mode is crap I don't know why they put it in the A7



Because some of us still live in Bedrock.  Fred Flintstone can't be beat!  In all seriousness, sometimes it's fun to play with.  It isn't necessarily art, but I like it better than the similar feature found on Nikon's.  Their's is real crap!  Not half a$$ed crap.  Full blown butt explosion crapola.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 29, 2014)

I wish you could use the illustration mode on already taken photo`s

I can see kids loving this mode and will definitely want their photo taken.

John.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 26, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> I do shoot in raw most of the time.....but it doesn't mean great .jpegs don't come out of your camera.  Lots of pros shoot .jpeg.



Blasphemy


----------

